# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  База из 7.7 в 8.3

## NextAvto

Добрый день!
Если тема боян то сильно не пинайте:confused:
Задача такая: Есть бухгалтерия 7.7 базовая, купили базовую 8.3.
Как и чем конвертировать базу данных из 7.7 в 8.3ИИ
Директору нужна именно вся база в 8.3.

----------


## JeKeeper

Добрый день!

Есть встроенная обработка.
Есть универсальный обмен данными в Сервисе.

Если совсем ни как не выходит - то к специалистам 1С! За 1-2 часа работы сделают.

----------


## NextAvto

встройка есть, и вроде как работает...
Но надо перекинуть доки за этот год, а бухгалтер тупа как пробка и сама не знает сто именно и как....
Вот если бу нашелся добрый человек:blush: и с удаленки бы помог разобраться......

----------


## alexandr_ll

В комплекте С Бухгалтерией 8.3 должна идти книга "Руководство по переходу на «1С:Бухгалтерию 8", где подробно все написано. 
Если вкратце:
1.Обновляем Бухгалтерию 7.7 до последней версии (на сегодня 7.70.589)
2.Обновляем чистую Бухгалтерию 8.3 до последней версии (на сегодня 3.0.37.27)
3.В бухгалтерии 7.7 запускаем "Помощник перехода на 8" и формируем файл обмена по правилам, взятым из последнего обновления.
4. В Бухгалтерии 8.3 при запуске Выбираем Загрузку из 7.7 - Загрузка из файла (для базовых) 
5. После загрузки проверяем корректность переноса данных

----------


## NextAvto

это вроде как да. НО, нам еще де надо перенести документы за этот год.... А там чет как то не так выгружается, не могу понять логики... 
Может забить и начать год 8ке? А с другой стороны, нафига тогда покупали.....

----------


## alexandr_ll

В помощнике На странице "Выгружаемые данные" Отмечаем "Справочники", "Остатки на начало года " и "Документы за выбранный период". Все должно получиться.

----------


## avm3110

> Может забить и начать год 8ке?


Вообще-то  именно этот вариант является основным. Т.е. заводится начальное сальдо на начало периода (на начало года), а затем уже заводятся документы.
Если нужно перейти с 7.7 этого года, то аналогично. вначале нужно свернуть базу в 7.7 (получить входящее сальдо на 1.1.2014, перенести его в БП 3.0, ну а затем уже переносятся документы - основная проблема, что доки 7-ки это не полный аналог документов 8-ки. Поэтому этот вариант - овер гиморойный.
Очень советую, потерпеть декабрь в 7-ке, а оставшийся месяц посвятить подготовке к переходу на 8-ку (поверьте, работы хватит с головой)

----------


## ParabikMiGof

Установлен второй процессор, база данных перенесена. Проверьте, теперь сайт должен работать намного быстрее.

----------


## maxim172

Добрый день. у нас имеется 1с 7.7 редакция 9.2 торговля и склад, базу переписывали под нас. Так же имеется стандартная 1с8.3 Ут, из коробки так сказать. Можно ли каким то образом не просто перенести все проводки, документы и прочее, а чтобы и функционал остался таким же как и в семерке. Вопрос наверное глупый, но все же интересно.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день. у нас имеется 1с 7.7 редакция 9.2 торговля и склад, базу переписывали под нас. Так же имеется стандартная 1с8.3 Ут, из коробки так сказать. Можно ли каким то образом не просто перенести все проводки, документы и прочее, а чтобы и функционал остался таким же как и в семерке. Вопрос наверное глупый, но все же интересно.


Если вы хотите такой же функционал, как в семерке, зачем тогда переходить на восьмерку?
Данные в принципе перенести можно, важно знать, сколько средств и времени на это потребуется. Чаще всего переносят только справочники номенклатуры и контрагентов. Потом делают установки цен, заполнение различных регистров и ввод остатков. Дополнительные разработки конфигурации в восьмерке будете делать заново.

----------


## maxim172

Вот это и было интересно, просто пилить 8ку под наши нужды долго. Там переписывать очень много. Уже узнавали. Думали может есть вариант побыстрее. Но раз так, будем писать.... 7.7 хороша, но объеденение 6 магазинов в одну базу с нашими задумками и прочими хотелками на ней долго и не совсем просто решается.

----------

